# 1800 Select Silver Tequila



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Any of you brothers ever tried this Brand? I noticed it being 
marketed on a lot of Billboards as I traveled across the country
last year. At first i thought it was a new brand....

1800 Select Silver

Check this out...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Tried it in gold and was not impressed !

This is my favorite Blanco !


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

I've had margarita's with that and enjoyed them Kym!

My favorite So Far is Tres Generations Anejo... That's 
some smoooth Tequila! (If there is such a thing!)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had a 1800 but not the silver. It's a premium line from Cuervo. Better than their regular but not great compared to boutique brands. 

It;s worth noting that the 1800 silver that is sold in Ontario is 50% abv which is unusual (overstrength) for tequila...


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had the silver......ok alot of the silver. I really enjoy it, just putting it in a tumbler and sipping away. It doesn't cost as much as Patron or Cabo, and is still a wonderful drink. Plus the bottle is just cool looking. I've never had the gold so I don't really now how it compares.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Jeff:

On the Blue Agave forums Cabo & Patron are considered two of the most overpriced tequilas out there. Among the better ones at a cheaper price point I would point to 7 Leguas and El Tesoro. These are the ones I get when family goes to Mexico.


----------

